# Windsor mill, maryland need help



## LawnzzzANDsnow (Dec 7, 2003)

This business is looking for snow contractor please drop by thx. 


Beauty 4U Windsor Mills 
1727 North Rolling Road, MD 21244


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

how far from the mall is this?


----------



## LawnzzzANDsnow (Dec 7, 2003)

Dont know anything bout area it's too far for me Im located Temple Hills, Suitland,Oxin Hill.Fort Wash,Hillcreast ,Upper Marlboro, Clinton.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

do you have any contact info?


----------



## LawnzzzANDsnow (Dec 7, 2003)

will get it.


----------



## LawnzzzANDsnow (Dec 7, 2003)

call me 301 440 7882 antonio


----------

